# Kansas Honey Producers Association



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Spring meeting is to be March 8 & 9 in Great Bend, Ks. at the Highland motel on west 10th Street. (I'll edit when I find the exact address again.)


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

It's rare for me to miss a meeting, but after looking at the itinerary, this looks like a dud.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I heard there was a major player as a guest, but that person had to bow out recently. I've contacted Joli twice to offer any assistance she may need since I'm close and offered to do a presentation or two, but haven't heard back. I'm sure I'm not on the agenda or she'd have contacted me. I do plan on being there and hope to meet some other folks to put faces to beesource alias names. 
I lost my agenda, which is why I didn't post the address.
Great Bend's not that big, and Tenth St. is the major racetrack East & West through town and the motel has plenty of high visibility signage. In other words, you can't miss the location unless you're not paying attention!

On the other hand, I'm really looking forward to speaking before a home school group in Colby this spring. We lived there until 14 months ago & have some people in the area wanting to start in this hobby. A local bank has a senior customer's group that meets twice/month that I'm scheduled to speak to in May.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Swobee said:


> Spring meeting is to be March 8 & 9 in Great Bend, Ks. at the Highland motel on west 10th Street. Address: 4701 10th St., Great Bend, Ks.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Well after getting a copy of the agenda in hand the schedule doesn't look so bad. We get to chose between two topics every hour for two days, and the Friday night banquet and entertainment should be a hoot. If not I will take plenty of mead and entertain myself. 

And I have a large shipment to pick up from Dadant,,, 

I'll see you there Swobee, and the Rat is coming up for Saturday too.


----------

